

AppSumo Entrepreneurs Bundle ($55 for Mailchimp, Freshbooks, and more) - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.appsumo.com/?r=jqBl

======
noodle
c'mon now. boo on sneaking an affiliate link in.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
crap, just realized that's what i included. editors can remove it or i'll
offer to donate the affiliate proceeds to The National Wildlife Fund (which
appsumo is putting 50% of the profits towards).

